# مشروع تخرج Balanced ScoreCard



## industrialengineer (18 مارس 2012)

لطلاب السنة الأخيرة يوجد فكرة لمشروع متميز في مجال الهندسة الصناعة, المشروع حائز على تقدير امتياز بجامعة اردنية، عنوان المشروع Balanced ScoreCard و هو احد وسائل المتابعة و التقييم في الشركات, للمهتمين يرجى الارسال على xxx


----------



## صناعي1 (18 مارس 2012)

نرحب بك اخي الكريم و نتمنى ان يكون التواصل من خلال المواضيع فقط و عدم وضع اي عناوين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33696
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24163


----------



## ammartaha (20 يناير 2013)

هذا مشروع تخرجنا لهذه السنة 2013- اليمن (جامعة تعز)


----------

